# At what age can a puppy have adult food?



## Tecstar (Apr 17, 2013)

Is there a nutritional reason why they can't have adult food? The reason I ask is that Ollies is 9 months old and I think he is starting to go off his Barking Heads puppy food. I was going to order some small bags of the adult varieties to mix in and also by way of getting ready to switch to adult when he is a year old, but don't want to make him sick by doing so.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## RangerC (Jan 23, 2013)

I think that puppy food has more protein in it. Barney is also 9 months but he is on raw food so I didn't have the dilemma of switching From puppy to adult. I don't think adult food would make him sick but introduce gradually and see how he goes.


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

I switched Molly at 9 months after talking to the vet but I know some people leave them on it until they are a year old.


----------



## Tecstar (Apr 17, 2013)

I think I'm going to start mixing a bit in and see how it goes.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

9-12 months tends to be the time when people change over.


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

I think I swapped over at about 10 months, they do sometimes go through a fussy stage (well I guess it does get a bit boring for them), I think mixing puppy with a bit of adult for a while would be a good thing.


----------

